# Snow



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Understand there is a ski hill somewhere in Mexico? Does anyone know if there is an area where snow is certain to stay for so,e of the winter? Might be nice to visit some snow if we get homesick lol!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Only the volcanoes


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Cool-those are close to manzanillo/Colima i think?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Popo and Pico are in central Mexico but yes, Nevado de Colima has winter snow

Colima: First snow of the season on Nevado de Colima


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

pictou said:


> Cool-those are close to manzanillo/Colima i think?


Last winter Volcan de Colima, a volcano that is actually in Jalisco, but near the state and city of Colima, had snow for several weeks. The road up it was clogged with people going to look at it, because it is a rarity. Several other volcanoes (El Pico de Orizaba, Popocatepetl, and Iztaccihuatl) regularly get snow in the winter. However, as far as I know there are no ski lifts on any of them. A couple of years ago, they had a snow making machine and an artificial hill and skiing in the Zocalo (central plaza) in Mexico City for the Christmas holidays.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

pictou said:


> Understand there is a ski hill somewhere in Mexico? Does anyone know if there is an area where snow is certain to stay for so,e of the winter? Might be nice to visit some snow if we get homesick lol!


 No four lettered words are allowed on this forum, please abide by the rules.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess that I have to say it! Only a Canadian would ask about snow as a way to find it. Most of us come to Mexico seeking assurances that we will never see snow again. 
That being said, we did have snow on the mountains here(about 45min from San Miguel) in January of 2010 for the 1st time in about 30 years. It lasted till about 1PM but did cause a fascinating spectacle as about 9AM there was a stream of cars up from San Luis de la Paz loaded with kids. Then about 1PM, they all went back down the mountain but each had a foot tall snow person on the hood decked out with arms, hats & scarves.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I guess that I have to say it! Only a Canadian would ask about snow as a way to find it. Most of us come to Mexico seeking assurances that we will never see snow again.
> That being said, we did have snow on the mountains here(about 45min from San Miguel) in January of 2010 for the 1st time in about 30 years. It lasted till about 1PM but did cause a fascinating spectacle as about 9AM there was a stream of cars up from San Luis de la Paz loaded with kids. Then about 1PM, they all went back down the mountain but each had a foot tall snow person on the hood decked out with arms, hats & scarves.


Nice. Hope you got some pictures of those snowmen perched on the heads of the cars coming down the mountain!

WashDC/SMA


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I really wish that I did. My wife is the camera person and I was just returning from San Luis where had about 6km stream of decked out cars going the other way. By the time that could get the camera, it was too late.


----------



## pictou (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pictou,
Your reminded me of the old New England seaman, about to retire. He said, "I'm going to put an oar over my shoulder and walk westward until people start asking me what it is."


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually more like the northern trapper that puts a snow shoe on their shoulder and walks south till someone says "I know where you can use that!".


----------

